# Looking for some help pls



## mark kensley (Mar 11, 2015)

We are coming to Benidorm on 2 June to look for a long term rental. Any kind people out there who could recommend agents that can help us? Thanks in advance


----------



## Leper (May 12, 2010)

Mark, if you are starting your long term rental in June you are onto a loser before you even begin. June is the start of the high holiday season and most would be looking to rent out their property for high rental June/July/August/even September. That's Mistake Numero Uno.

Mistake Numero Dos:- You are seeking an agent already. Walk around whatever area in which you wish to live. Observe the hordes of "Se Alquiler" (For Rent) Signs. Never forget it is a Renters Market in Spain and will remain so for many years to come. Walk, talk, observe and ask questions and you will get a better deal renting privately.

Mistake Numero Tres:- You did not read through this forum where you will receive grounds to ponder productively.

If you are looking for Work = Mistake Numero Quatro.

Keep and open mind and be open to any opportunity and nail yourself to no agreement beyond two months. Don't trust anybody. Believe nothing you hear and only half of what you see. Leave room for a dignified retreat. Please do not be offended by this post or Spain will eat you without salt and you won't even know it until you are descended to its large intestines.


----------



## mark kensley (Mar 11, 2015)

Thanks for your response. I am aware that the summer is almost upon us and therefore rental prices will rise. However as I intend to buy in Spain, I am renting for around 6 months for obvious reasons. I am very fortunate as I do not need to work as money is not a problem. I will remain optimistic and hope that I will be able to help any expats along the way without giving sarcastic/negative views. Finally, well done on your expertise in the written Spanish language.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

mark kensley said:


> Thanks for your response. I am aware that the summer is almost upon us and therefore rental prices will rise. However as I intend to buy in Spain, I am renting for around 6 months for obvious reasons. I am very fortunate as I do not need to work as money is not a problem. I will remain optimistic and hope that I will be able to help any expats along the way without giving sarcastic/negative views. Finally, well done on your expertise in the written Spanish language.


:welcome:


yes, Leper can be rather 'straight to the point' 

that said, there's nothing untrue about what he wrote

June will be a difficult time to pin down a 6 month rental, for exactly the reasons he gives - but take a look at our http://www.expatforum.com/expats/sp...-living-spain/2725-faqs-lots-useful-info.html - there's a section about renting with links to national rental websites. That should get you going. 
Also, sadly, property agents in Spain, both rental & sales, are notoriously bad at dealing with people in any manner except face to face  At least those on the links in our FAQs thread use the internet!

it's brilliant that you won't be looking for work - Spain _needs _people like you !


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

mark kensley said:


> We are coming to Benidorm on 2 June to look for a long term rental. Any kind people out there who could recommend agents that can help us? Thanks in advance


Hi Mark. Like Xabiachica says, there's lots of helpful info on renting in Spain, including finding a good rental agent in the FAQ section in post #7 on page 1. http://www.expatforum.com/expats/sp...-living-spain/2725-faqs-lots-useful-info.html

I asked tons of questions here on the forum about what to look for in renting in this thread. People were most helpful in answering my questions. So this may help you too: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/sp...minimize-apt-rental-costs-malaga-capital.html

Regarding your question about a rental agent, I didn't use one, and this saved me a lot of money, where they typically ask for one month's rent. You may want to consider that too. 

For the Enalquiler rental site, under the tab "Anunciante" you select "particular" if you don't want an agent, and "agencia" or "agencia acreditada" (accredited agent) if you do want an agent. You can also pick and choose a lot of details of the apartment. So here's that link: 

Pisos en alquiler en España, Madrid y Barcelona - Enalquiler.com

All the rental websites I used are listed in the last post of the thread.

I hope that helps you out.


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

Just to add that I took people's advice here on the forum, like Leper, by not renting before landing in Spain. So what I did, as you'll see in that thread, is researched as much as I could before landing here, and through the research I had in my mind a ball park of what I was looking for by the time I landed here. I rented for the first month through www.airbnb.com. But, as I had hoped, I managed to find my current apartment before that one month was up. Perhaps that's something you'd like to consider too? My apartment is perfect for me. In fact it's so perfect that I just finished my six-month lease and signed a one-year lease.


----------



## Horlics (Sep 27, 2011)

Hi Mark,

Go to Airbnb. Key in, say, June to December and that'll give you a list of the places with availability according to their calendars... hang on... just heading there..... OK, just done it, and there's 270 places.

You'll see that the system has given you monthly prices for all the places. Now choose some you like and Airbnb's system allows you to contact the owners. Explain how long you want and see if you can come to an agreement. When you do, the owner issues you a booking for the agreed price (not the one first shown) and you're sorted.

I gave the same advice to somebody looking for 4 months in Alicante over the summer and they were sorted within an hour at a rate they were very happy with.

Here's the link of the query I did:

https://www.airbnb.co.uk/s/Benidorm...5&checkout=02-12-2015&guests=2&ss_id=kprkdztq


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

Horlics said:


> Hi Mark,
> 
> Go to Airbnb. Key in, say, June to December and that'll give you a list of the places with availability according to their calendars... hang on... just heading there..... OK, just done it, and there's 270 places.
> 
> ...


I don't mean to be confrontational by saying this, but... I wouldn't even do airbnb long term because you don't know what you're getting into when you can't see the place. That's why I only did a month, and I'm glad I did, because there's no way I could have lasted where I rented through airbnb for longer than a month, even though it looked perfect online. From abroad, you can't get a feel of the neighbourhood, the neighbours, the owner, the apartment, etc.


----------



## Horlics (Sep 27, 2011)

AllHeart said:


> I don't mean to be confrontational by saying this, but... I wouldn't even do airbnb long term because you don't know what you're getting into when you can't see the place. That's why I only did a month, and I'm glad I did, because there's no way I could have lasted where I rented through airbnb for longer than a month, even though it looked perfect online. From abroad, you can't get a feel of the neighbourhood, the neighbours, the owner, the apartment, etc.


But it's not a long term contract. You can cancel out of it very easily.


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

Horlics said:


> But it's not a long term contract. You can cancel out of it very easily.


Six months is long term. But you're right, that you can cancel with airbnb easily. There are different cancellation policies - from flexible to strict. So, yes, that's one definite positive with them to be able to cancel. The other advantage with them, unlike the rental websites, is that they have reviews from people who have actually stayed there. The other advantage is that they have a reputation to uphold with airbnb, so they have more at stake in treating you properly. So, yes, maybe airbnb is a good option for Mark - not just for a month as I suggested, but longer. If it doesn't pan out with the first place, you can always rent through someone else on airbnb or rent through a rental website.


----------

